# Pinging noise while stove is running



## mfglickman (Oct 10, 2012)

I recorded this last night when everyone else was asleep. Click it to open the video - photobucket does not want to embed, ugh.

The stove "pings" when it's hot, kind of like the sound a car engine makes when you turn it off but the engine is still warm. This was at about 600 degrees, air about a quarter open and the cat engaged.

Just want to confirm that it's OK or address it before 24/7 burning begins, if it's a problem.

Thanks!


----------



## dorkweed (Oct 10, 2012)

The metal in the stove expanding and contracting.


----------



## madison (Oct 10, 2012)

Perfectly normal...  go back to sleep


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 10, 2012)

My wife calls it the "sound of heat" . . . perfectly normal . . . and generally a good thing as most often folks hear this as the stove metal is heating up . . . which is a desirable thing.


----------



## James02 (Oct 10, 2012)

yups


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 10, 2012)

That is not the normal sound (I would not describe that as pinging) one gets from metal heating up but don't think it is anything to be concerned with.

Does that sound stop or continue through the burn?


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 10, 2012)

I hear pinging sounds from my stove all the time.


----------



## clr8ter (Oct 10, 2012)

Our Oslo does that on the way up and on the way down. It makes a slightly different sound. It's also how we know the stove temp is changing. Pretty useful, actually.


----------



## mfglickman (Oct 10, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> That is not the normal sound (I would not describe that as pinging) one gets from metal heating up but don't think it is anything to be concerned with.
> 
> Does that sound stop or continue through the burn?


 
It starts around mid-temps (450 or so) and continues as the temp gets higher. It sounds like a car after youve turned it off and it's cooling down.

I just want to be sure it's not going to explode.


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 10, 2012)

My stove has higher pitched pings on heat up. The deeper sounding ones I attributed to the flex liner or the tee connector. More hollow sounding than a ping.


----------



## clemsonfor (Oct 10, 2012)

UM i dont need to listed to it, Its the stove as it heats up, contracting. Metal will Shrink and expand in temps. You can contract say cylinder sleeves enough in the freezer to slide in an engine. Or you can heat up something hot enough to make it slip off where it normally would not move. Metal is not one size, its constantly changing. Since its all welded or cast togeather it pings and knocks as it expands.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 10, 2012)

I couldn't hear the pinging in the vid because of ambient noise around here (lol) but our stove pings as well.


----------



## DeerHunter (Oct 10, 2012)

like music...pretty soon you'll have a Pavlovian reaction to it (as will the family), and you all will go over and turn your backsides to it


----------



## mfglickman (Oct 11, 2012)

DeerHunter said:


> like music...pretty soon you'll have a Pavlovian reaction to it (as will the family), and you all will go over and turn your backsides to it


 
LOL! I caught one of the Newfs near it last night - but he was surfing for some kindling! I think he's going to get singed before he learns his lesson. 

I paid more attention last night and it only happens from 450 degrees on up. Which may be why I get nervous...as the stove gets hotter and I lean it to stare at the fire, visions of immediate death from exploding stove come to mind. I'll have to work on my happy place. LOL.


----------



## Jags (Oct 11, 2012)

Relax - grab a glass of good red and enjoy the sounds of heat.  Very, very, very common. It ain't gonna 'spload on ya.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 11, 2012)

I couldn't hear the video over the pinging noise of my stove.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 11, 2012)

My Woodstock Progress pings like crazy. The Fireview was dead silent.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 11, 2012)

I try to get mine loud enough to drown out all of the nagging


----------



## rideau (Oct 11, 2012)

I agree with Tony.  Never heard a sound from my Fireview.  PH is made differently.I'd give Woodstock a call and just ask them to listen to the video and see if they have any comment...can't hurt.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 11, 2012)

If you're really curious, Take a *very* long screwdriver and place the metal tip against various parts of the stove, including the flue collar and connection pipe. Place the plastic handle end tight against your ear so that it actually closes your ear passage against the handle and you will be sensing the vibrations. This may lead to the source by finding the loudest point.

I used this trick on my old '83 chevy pickup, and have located more than one bad fuel pump and alternator bearing this way. If nothing else, it will make for a good laugh if someone walks in on you while listening to your stove with a screwdriver .


----------



## Ashful (Oct 12, 2012)

fire_man said:


> I used this trick on my old '83 chevy pickup, and have located more than one bad fuel pump and alternator bearing this way.


 
The trouble with that is that everytime the screwdriver touches a bad ignition plug wire you piss yourself and forget who you are for an hour.


----------



## fire_man (Oct 12, 2012)

Joful said:


> The trouble with that is that everytime the screwdriver touches a bad ignition plug wire you piss yourself and forget who you are for an hour.


 
I guess that's not as bad as touching the spinning fan belt


----------



## charly (Oct 12, 2012)

That sounds like thin metal making noise, like your stove pipe. Are you running a rear heat shield? Almost sounds like it could be that moving over some screw threads that hold it on, maybe a loose screw? How about where your chimney connects to the stove outlet? Doesn't sound like cast iron to me, too long of a ring afterwards. Sounds like thin tin. Interesting.


----------



## charly (Oct 12, 2012)

fire_man said:


> If you're really curious, Take a *very* long screwdriver and place the metal tip against various parts of the stove, including the flue collar and connection pipe. Place the plastic handle end tight against your ear so that it actually closes your ear passage against the handle and you will be sensing the vibrations. This may lead to the source by finding the loudest point.
> 
> I used this trick on my old '83 chevy pickup, and have located more than  one bad fuel pump and alternator bearing this way. If nothing else, it will make for a good laugh if someone walks in on you while listening to your stove with a screwdriver .


Reminds me of my early Harley Davidson Tech days. I'd use a screw driver to find out which hydraulic lifter was ticking. Ah the good old days.


----------



## charly (Oct 12, 2012)

Having just bought a new Fireview myself, I got thinking where else on the stove is there a thin piece of metal exposed to high heat?  How about the heat shield inside the stove attached to the underside of the top lid,  that sits over the cat? Maybe warped from the heat and trying to move making that metallic sound.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds normal to me.  My Lopi manual has a small section on noises.


----------



## charly (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm still thinking that heat shield above the cat


----------



## etiger2007 (Oct 12, 2012)

Joful said:


> The trouble with that is that everytime the screwdriver touches a bad ignition plug wire you piss yourself and forget who you are for an hour.


 
Ive done it!


----------



## Stump_Branch (Oct 12, 2012)

Does yours have a ss cat? My fire views will make the noise one the first real cat engage out if it is falling out of the active zone.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 12, 2012)

Stump_Branch said:


> My fire views will make the noise one the first real cat engage out if it is falling out of the active zone.


 
One of these days we're going to have to write a Stump_Branch to english translator app. 

j/k... no offense intended.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Oct 12, 2012)

Joful said:


> One of these days we're going to have to write a Stump_Branch to english translator app.
> 
> j/k... no offense intended.




Damn cell phone. Only internet i have. Couple touch screen and fat fingers you get the 21st generation of pig Latin


----------

